# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  حضور 5 دانشگاه ايراني در جديدترين رتبه بندي جهان

## علی سلیمانی

دکتر مهراد، سرپرست پايگاه استنادي علوم جهان اسلام، گفت: پروژه رتبه بندي  U-Multirank،  حاصل همکاري بين چندين سازمان از جمله مؤسسه علوم و فناوري  دانشگاه لايدن  (هلند)، و مرکز توسعه آموزش عالي در آلمان و بخش کتاب سنجي دانشگاه   لايدن، به منظور توسعه يک نظام رتبه بندي چند بعدي تهيه و ارايه شده و در  آن شاخص هاي  آموزشي، پژوهشي، بين المللي و تعاملات  منطقه اي سنجيده مي‌شود.
 وي افزود: براي اولين بار، نتايج اين رتبه  بندي، که بيش از  850 دانشگاه و مؤسسه آموزش عالي از 74 کشور در سطح جهان را دربر مي گيرد،  منتشر شده است. 
 رييس مرکز منطقه اي اطلاع رساني علوم و فناوري گفت: اين  رتبه بندي، يک ابزار جديد و شفاف بين المللي است که چند بعدي،  چند سطحي و  کاربر محور است و به دليل اين ويژگي ها با ساير نظام هاي رتبه بندي آموزش   عالي موجود متفاوت است و پاسخگوي نياز مخاطبان و ذي‌نفعان مختلف آموزش عالي  ازجمله اساتيد، دانشجويان، مديران، سياست گذاران در سطوح مختلف، حمايت  کنندگان مالي، رهبران تجاري، پژوهشگران و عموم مردم است.
 دکتر مهراد در ادامه گفت: هدف از اين پروژه، توسعه يک نظام  رتبه بندي با درنظر گرفتن همه ابعاد و  طبيعت ناهمگون دانشگاه هاي جهان  است.
 وي افزود : همچنين  اين پروژه نه فقط به تمرکز بر پژوهش  بلکه به  ارزيابي دانشگاه ها در 5 حوزه آموزش و يادگيري، پژوهش، انتقال  دانش، تعامل منطقه اي و بين المللي سازي مي پردازد که شامل يک  رتبه بندي  چند بعدي و چهار رتبه بندي در رشته هاي مهندسي مکانيک، مهندسي برق، کسب و  کار و  فيزيک است.
  دکتر مهراد، درارتباط با پوشش دانشگاهي، افزود: پوشش دانشگاهي اين نظام رتبه‌بندي  شامل دانشگاه‌هاي داخل اتحاديه اروپا و خارج از اتحاديه اروپا از جمله دانشگاه‌هاي آمريکا، آسيا، آفريقا و استراليا است.
 سرپرست ISC در مورد منبع داده‌ها در اين نظام رتبه‌بندي، گفت: منابع  گردآوري داده در اين نظام رتبه بندي شامل  پايگاه‌هاي Scopus , web of science ،  اطلاعات ارسالي توسط مؤسسات، نظرسنجي از  دانشجويان و در صورت نياز پايگاه  هاي پروانه ثبت اختراع است، و منظور ازنتايج  نظرسنجي در اينجا، نظرسنجي  درباره شاخص شهرت به کار رفته توسط تايمز و QS نيست.
 دکترمهراد گفت: شاخص هاي اين نظام رتبه بندي در قالب پنج بعد کلي شامل آموزش و  يادگيري، پژوهش، انتقال دانش، تعامل منطقه  اي، گرايش بين المللي مي‌شود.
 وي درادامه افزود: نکته حايز اهميت، حضور پنج دانشگاه کشورمان در اولين رتبه بندي U-Multirank سال 2014 است که اين  دانشگاه‌ها شامل دانشگاه هاي تهران، صنعتي شريف، تربيت مدرس، صنعتي اميرکبير و علوم پزشکي تهران است.
 دکترمهراد گفت: نتايج U-Multirank در سه قالب رتبه بندي نظرسنجي دانشجويي، رتبه بندي مقايسه اي و رتبه بندي در يک نگاه  ارايه شده است.
 همچنين سرپرست پايگاه استنادي علوم جهان اسلام (ISC) گفت:  درقسمت نظرسنجي دانشجويي، 12 دانشگاه از آفريقا، 136 دانشگاه  از آسيا،  488 دانشگاه از اروپا، 18 دانشگاه از  آمريکاي جنوبي، 148 دانشگاه از  آمريکاي شمالي و 27 دانشگاه از اقيانوسيه حاضر بوده‌اند و دانشگاه هاي  صنعتي اميرکبير، صنعتي شريف، تربيت مدرس، علوم پزشکي تهران و دانشگاه  تهران، پنج دانشگاه  ايراني هستند که در اين رتبه بندي حضور داشته اند.
 دکترمهراد در پايان خاطرنشان کرد: در قسمت مقايسه‌اي، 12  دانشگاه از آفريقا، 140 دانشگاه از آسيا، 513 دانشگاه از اروپا، 20 دانشگاه  از آمريکاي جنوبي، 151 دانشگاه از آمريکاي شمالي و 27 دانشگاه از  اقيانوسيه حضور دارند.
 گفتني است که در اين قسمت نيز چهار دانشگاه از ايران حضور  داشته اند که اين دانشگاه‌ها شامل دانشگاه هاي تهران، صنعتي اميرکبير،   صنعتي اميرکبير و علوم پزشکي تهران است.

*اعطاي تسهيلات پژوهانه براي دانشجويان دکتري*  *دکتر وحيد احمدي، در همايش سراسري معاونان پژوهش و  فناوري دانشگاه‌ها، پژوهشگاه‌ها و پارک هاي علم و فناوري در تبريز، گفت:  براساس تصويب شوراي بورس در سال93** به حدود  500 دانشجوي دکتري فرصت مطالعاتي اعطا مي‌شود**.*
 وي با تاکيد بر ضرورت افزايش سهم پژوهش در  بودجه  دانشگاه‌ها، گفت: بر اساس ابلاغ وزير علوم، تاييد بودجه تفصيلي دانشگاه‌ها  منوط به افزايش سهم بودجه پژوهشي تا15درصد کل بودجه و اعزام حداقل 4عضو  هيات علمي براي فرصت هاي مطالعاتي است.
 معاون پژوهش و فناوري وزير علوم،با اشاره به برگزاري اولين  جشنواره پژوهش و فناوري بين 9دانشگاه و مرکز پژوهشي منطقه سهند، ابراز  اميدواري کرد که شاهد افزايش رقابت‌هاي سالم بين دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز پژوهش و  فناوري کشور در راستاي دستيابي به يک جايگاه پايدار در  علم و فناوري  منطقه در راستاي افزايش آسايش و رفاه در جامعه باشيم.
 دکتر احمدي اظهار داشت: در سال جاري که با نام «اقتصاد، فرهنگ با عزم ملي و  مديريت  جهادي» توسط مقام معظم رهبري  نامگذاري شده است، بايد تلاش کنيم تا  برنامه‌ريزي‌ها و سياست‌هاي حوزه پژوهش و فناوري در مسير صحيح هدايت و جهت  دهي شود.
 وي تاکيد کرد: اولويت وزارت علوم، استفاده از خرد جمعي براي  تصميم گيري ها و سياست‌گذاري‌هاي کلان است و در حوزه پژوهش و فناوري  نيزکليه برنامه‌ريزي‌ها اعم از اصلاح آيين نامه هاي موجود، تدوين آيين   نامه هاي جديد و تدوين سياست هاي کلان با استفاده از نظرات معاونان پژوهش و  فناوري مراکز آموزش عالي، پژوهشي و فناوري انجام خواهد شد.
 معاون پژوهش و فناوري وزير علوم افزود: چالش‌هاي حوزه پژوهش  و فناوري  را مي‌توان در  دو بخش قوانين و زير ساخت‌ها تفکيک کرد. در بخش  قوانين، شاهد اين هستيم که برخي از آيين‌نامه‌ها  در اجرا داراي موانع  هستند و براي برخي از قوانين نيز هنوز آيين نامه اجرايي تدوين نشده است.
 وي افزود: براساس قوانين موجود، بايد در چند سال گذشته  پژوهشگاه‌هاي غير حاکميتي به بخش خصوصي واگذار مي‌شد، ولي اقدامي در اين  زمينه صورت نگرفته است؛ لذا احصا و تفکيک پژوهشگاه‌هاي حاکميتي و غير  حاکميتي از يکديگرشروع شده و بزودي فهرست آنها اعلام مي‌شود.
 دکتر احمدي تاکيد کرد: از موضوعات مهم زير ساختي حوزه پژوهش  و فناوري، نبود معيار و ضابطه مشخص براي توزيع بودجه‌هاي پژوهشي بين  دانشگاه‌هاست که در اين زمينه نيز اقداماتي براي تعين معيار مناسب شروع شده  است.
 معاون پژوهش و فناوري وزير علوم گفت: برخي از پژوهشگاه‌ها  از اهداف و ماموريت‌هاي خود دور شده‌اند؛ لذا براي هدفمند کردن ماموريت‌هاي  پژوهشگاه‌ها در نقاط مختلف کشور، با توجه به نيازها و امکانات منطقه‌اي،  آمايش ملي پژوهش و فناوري کشور درحال انجام است.

*ايجاد 57رشته تحصيلي در  دوره تحصيلات تکميلي*  *با تصويب شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي، مجوز ايجاد 6 رشته  تحصيلي دوره دکتري و 51 رشته تحصيلي دوره کارشناسي ارشد براي دانشگاه‌ها و  مؤسسات آموزش عالي متقاضي صادرشد**.*
 شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي، با ايجاد رشته هاي تحصيلي تربيت  بدني و علوم ورزشي گرايش مديريت ورزشي در دانشگاه شاهرود، مهندسي مواد در  دانشگاه صنعتي بابل، مهندسي برق ـ قدرت در دانشگاه اروميه، زبان شناسي  همگاني در دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي و علوم سياسي ـ مسايل ايران و   حقوق بين  الملل عمومي  در دانشگاه غيردولتي ـ غيرانتفاعي مفيد در دوره تحصيلي دکتري  موافقت کرد.
 همچنين اين شورا، مجوز ايجاد رشته هاي تحصيلي انديشه سياسي  در اسلام در دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي،اقتصاد مالي در دانشگاه سمنان،زبان و  ادبيات انگليسي در دانشگاه گلستان، علوم تربيتي گرايش آموزش و پرورش پيش  دبستاني در دانشگاه علوم بهزيستي و توانبخشي ، مديريت آموزشي، تاريخ و  مهندسي منابع طبيعي – جنگل‌شناسي و اکولوژي جنگل در دانشگاه محقق  اردبيلي،مترجمي زبان فرانسه در دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد، علوم سياسي و جامعه  شناسي در دانشگاه آيت الله العظمي بروجردي،مديريت منابع انساني گرايش  مديريت منابع انساني اسلامي و زمين شناسي ـ زمين شناسي اقتصادي در دانشگاه  زنجان، زبان شناسي رايانشي ، کلام اماميه و مهندسي معدن ـ معدن محيط زيست  در دانشگاه تهران را در دوره تحصيلي کارشناسي ارشد صادرکرد.
  همچنين شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي،  موافقت خود را با ايجاد رشته هاي تحصيلي دوره کارشناسي ارشد فلسفه دين،  مديريت منابع انساني گرايش مديريت منابع انساني اسلامي و مديريت MBA در  دانشگاه خوارزمي، مديريت پروژه در دانشگاه صنعت نفت، مهندسي مواد ـ شکل  دادن فلزات در دانشگاه علم و صنعت ايران، مهندسي مکانيک ـ ساخت و توليد و  رياضي کاربردي در دانشگاه صنعتي قم، مهندسي تجهيزات نفت و تونل و فضاهاي  زيرزميني در دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير، فيزيک گرايش ذرات بنيادي و رياضي  کاربردي ـ آناليز عددي در دانشگاه نيشابور، مهندسي شيمي ـ مهندسي فرآيند در  دانشگاه صنعتي خواجه نصير الدين طوسي، مهندسي پزشکي (بيومتريال) در  دانشگاه تربيت مدرس، مهندسي ورزش و مهندسي پزشکي گرايش بيومکانيک در  دانشگاه اصفهان، مهندسي مواد ـ استخراج فلزات در دانشگاه صنعتي سهند، رياضي  محض ـ جبر در دانشگاه‌هاي صنعتي اراک و صنعتي جندي شاپور، رياضي کاربردي ـ  تحقيق در عمليات و روان شناسي در دانشگاه بجنورد، رياضي کاربردي ـ آناليز  عددي در دانشگاه ياسوج، زبان و ادبيات عرب (روزانه) در دانشگاه گيلان، علم  اطلاعات و دانش شناسي، فلسفه دين و فقه اقتصادي در دانشگاه تبريز، زيست  شناسي ـ علوم گياهي گرايش سيستماتيک اکولوژي در دانشگاه شهيد چمران اهواز،  علم اطلاعات و دانش شناسي در دانشگاه رازي، مهندسي کشاورزي - سازه هاي آبي  در دانشگاه بيرجند، حقوق بين الملل، مهندسي عمران –زلزله و زيست شناسي  –بيوشيمي در دانشگاه مازندران اعلام کرد.
  بر اساس اين گزارش،مجوز ايجاد رشته هاي تحصيلي دوره  کارشناسي  ارشد مهندسي برق ـ الکترونيک به شيوه الکترونيکي (مجازي) در دانشگاه حکيم  سبزواري، مذاهب اسلامي و فرق تشيع هر دو به شيوه الکترونيکي (مجازي)  دردانشگاه غيردولتي ـ غيرانتفاعي اديان و مذاهب، مهندسي مالي و مهندسي  فناوري اطلاعات ـ تجارت الکترونيک هر دو به شيوه الکترونيکي (مجازي) در مؤسسه غيردولتي ـ غيرانتفاعي الکترونيکي مهر البرز توسط شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي صادرشد.


*تمديد مهلت ثبت‌نام آزمون** EPT*  *ثبت‌نام آزمون ept از روز دوشنبه پنجم خرداد آغاز شده است و تا روز جمعه 16 خردادماه ادامه خواهد داشت.*
 دکتر ناصر اقبالي، رييس مرکز آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي، با اعلام اين خبر، افزود: متقاضيان مي‌توانند با مراجعه به وب سايت: ept.iauset.com نسبت به ثبت‌نام آن‌لاين خود اقدام کنند.
 وي خاطرنشان کرد: ثبت‌نام‌شدگان براي دريافت کارت ورود به جلسه خود بايد در روز چهارشنبه 21 خرداد ماه به سايت ept.iauset.com مراجعه و نسبت به دريافت پرينت کارت خود اقدام کنند.
 رييس مرکز آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي، درباره تاريخ  آزمون گفت: اين آزمون در روز جمعه 23 خرداد در واحد علوم و تحقيقات تهران  برگزار خواهد شد.


*شرط معدل 17 براي استعدادهاي* *درخشان مقطع**دکتري* *مديرکل دفتر برنامه‌ريزي آموزش عالي، از برخي تصميمات درخصوص آيين‌نامه استعدادهاي درخشان دانشجويان دکتري خبر داد.*
 دکتر عبدالرحيم نوه ابراهيم، با بيان اينکه بخشي از  آيين‌نامه استعدادهاي درخشان مربوط به دانشجويان دکتري آماده شده است، گفت:  براي دانشجويان استعداد درخشان دکتري، شرط معدل از 17 بدون احتساب  پايان‌نامه در نظر گرفته شده است.
 وي همچنين از تهيه و تدوين جدولي به منظور ارزيابي  دانشجويان دکتري استعداد درخشان خبر داد و افزود: در اين بخش از آيين‌نامه،  جدولي به منظور ارزيابي دانشجوي دکتري که مي تواند امتياز استعداد درخشان  بودن را کسب کند، تهيه شده است. براساس اين جدول، لازم است که دانشجوي  دکتري يک امتياز حداقلي را کسب کند.
 اين مقام مسؤول وزارت علوم، با بيان اينکه 20درصد ظرفيت  دانشگاه‌ها را به دانشجوي دکتري اختصاص داده ايم، ادامه داد: اگر هر  دانشگاه براي يک سال 10 دانشجوي دکتري پذيرش کند، 20 درصد آن معادل 2  دانشجو مي‌شود؛ بنابراين، 10 نفر به عنوان دانشجوي استعداد درخشان پذيرفته  مي‌شوند و نبايد از تاريخ دانش‌آموختگي‌شان بيش از يک سال گذشته باشد.
 به گفته دکتر نوه ابراهيم، اگر دانشجويان تمايلي به تحصيل  در دانشگاه محل قبولي ندارند، آن دانشگاه مي‌تواند بار ديگر درخواست خود را  براي جذب دانشجو در دوره روزانه مطرح کند.
 وي خاطرنشان کرد: اين بخش از آيين‌نامه براي دو سال تحصيلي آينده عملياتي خواهد شد.


*مراسم  تجليل از دانشجويان نمونه کشور با حضور معاون اول رييس جمهور برگزارشد* *در مراسمي با حضور معاون اول رييس جمهور، وزير علوم،  تحقيقات و فناوري و وزير بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکي، از 42 دانشجوي نمونه  دانشگاه‌هاي وابسته به وزارت علوم و 25 دانشجوي دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشکي  تجليل شد.*
 در اين  مراسم، دکتر رضا فرجي دانا،  وزير علوم، تحقيقات و  فناوري، با اشاره به برگزاري اين مراسم با مدتي تاخير، اظهارداشت: امروز  برگزارکننده مراسم تجليل از دانشجوياني هستيم که فراخوان آنها مهرماه سال  گذشته اعلام شد؛ يعني اين دانشجويان، فارغ التحصيلان  سال تحصيلي 91-92  هستند و براي دانشجويان فارغ التحصيل 92-93 شهريورماه سال جاري مراسم ديگري  برگزار مي شود.
 وزير علوم با اشاره به انتخاب 42 دانشجوي نمونه دانشگاه‌هاي  زيرمجموعه وزارت علوم، گفت:‌ 26 نفر يعني60 درصد اين دانشجويان منتخب از  مقطع دکتري  هستند؛ اين در حالي است که در سال 1391 ،‌50 درصد و در سال  1390،‌ 46 درصد دانشجويان نمونه از دانشجوي مقطع دکتري بوده‌اند، و اين  موضوع نشان دهنده توجه ويژه هيات داوران به انتخاب دانشجوي کيفي است.
 دکتر فرجي دانا افزود: از مجموع اين 26 نفر ،‌ 8 نفر در  رشته‌هاي فني و مهندسي، 8 نفر در علوم انساني، 5 نفر در علوم پايه، 4 نفر  در کشاورزي و 1 نفر در گروه هنر هستند و پيامي که اين انتخاب کيفي به جامعه  خواهد داد، توجه ويژه وزارت علوم  به بحث کيفيت‌آموزشي است.
 وي همچنين با اشاره به انتشار فراخوان دانشجويان نمونه سال  92 در مهرماه سال گذشته، گفت: در اين مدت، 5050 دانشجو در سايت نام نويسي  کردند که پس از ارجاع به دانشگاه‌هاي مجري 149 نفر واجد شرايط اين  آيين‌نامه قلمداد شده و در نهايت 42 نفر به عنوان دانشجويان نمونه سال 92  در دانشگاه‌هاي تابع وزارت علوم به عنوان دانشجويان نمونه برگزيده شدند.
 وزير علوم، با بيان اينکه منابع انساني بدون شک يکي از  عوامل قوام و پايداري در مسير توسعه پايدار است، تصريح کرد: اگر به محورهاي  اقتصاد مقاومتي که يکي از آنها اقتصاد دانش‌بنيان است توجه کنيم مي‌بينيم  که منابع انساني يکي از سرمايه‌هاي ما براي دستيابي به اقتصاد دانش‌بنيان  است. 
  دکتر فرجي دانا، با بيان اينکه  کشور ايران با داشتن بيش از 10 ميليون نفر فارغ‌التحصيل سرمايه کافي را  براي به نتيجه رساندن اقتصاد مقاومتي در اختيار دارد، گفت: ما در همه مقاطع  و رشته‌ها به جز اندکي  از رشته‌هاي دوره دکتري، مجري آموزش هستيم؛ در  حالي‌که زماني که من تحصيلات تکميلي خود را در خارج از کشور آغاز کردم، حتي  يک دوره تحصيلات تکميلي در دوره مهندسي در کشور نداشتيم.
 وي خاطرنشان کرد:‌ اولين گروه فارغ‌التحصيلان دکتري دانشگاه  تهران براي ما مثل جشن ملي بود؛ چرا که هيچ گاه فکر نمي‌کرديم بتوانيم  چنين دوره‌هاي با کيفيتي در دوره دکتري داشته باشيم.

وزير علوم، با بيان اينکه فارغ التحصيلان آموزش عالي در سبد اشتغال  به شکلي باعث غني‌تر شدن اين سبد شده‌اند که هيچ برنامه‌اي بر زمين نماند،  اظهار کرد: البته بايد براي کيفيت‌بخشي کارهايي انجام دهيم که  آموزش مهارت  کار ‌آفريني، يکي از اين  راهکارهاست تا  افراد بتوانند  با ايده‌هاي خود شرکت‌هاي دانش‌بنيان ايجاد و در اقتصاد مقاومتي نقش ايفا کنند.
  دکتر فرجي دانا، با بيان اينکه در اين دوره، کيفيت و  تلاش براي انتخاب دانشجويان نمونه با تعهد اجتماعي و انساني بالا مورد توجه  هيات داوران براي انتخاب دانشجويان نمونه قرار گرفته است، اظهار کرد:‌  اميدواريم که بتوانيم با اصلاح آيين‌نامه‌ها و بهبود آنها شاهد بهبود کيفيت  دانشجويان نمونه باشيم
هفته نامه                             خبری و اطلاع رسانی پیک سنجش

----------

